# Got beat up today; Tarpon, Jacks, BIG King



## Chris V

I was lethargic this morning but I got launched at 7, only 1 1/2 hrs after I intended :/

Bait was scarce at first. I had to paddle around a good bit before making some and then it was a search for Tarpon. A couple strong tide lines pushed in around 8:45 and there was a tidal wave of big Jacks with one line. I'm always game for a big Jack so I got on 'em and first cast with the swimbait resulted in a 32lb beach tuna. Bait was popping good so back in towards the beach I went. 

I had just got a bait hooked up and saw a solid 100lb fish roll. Not being in range to cast my bait, I just deployed it and got on the line the fish was traveling and tried to intercept. Got bit in less than a minute. Well, I won't elaborate, but at some point the line got wrapped in the tip and "POW".....away she went.

It got slow although there were as many Spanish around as you could want. At 10:45 the tide pushed in hard and I see Tarpon crashing bait. I get over to them and throw a live on the noses of several fish. No bite. WTF?!?! I quickly get my weightless swimbait and drop it in the fray. Two twitches and a 75lb fish pounces. It does one tailwalking run and then goes deep. I put stupid pressure on it and get the leader a few times in less than 15 minutes. The last time I roll the fish over and try to get it under control and it surges and the hook pulls. All the same to me. Leadered and no need to revive. 

I catch another big Jack before the bait show slows and the poons disappear. I finally see a fish roll but before I can intercept my bait gets smoked. I know it's a King soon but wasnt expecting anything major. After getting lucky with the circle hook catching the corner and saving my fluoro, I play the fish out with care so he doesn't swap ends and possibly cut me. It takes a bit but I get the 51" F/L, 36lb King in the yak and call it a day.

Gonna put the King on the smoker tomorrow and go look for more beat downs.


----------



## Chris V

I had an "issue". This is my only pic of the Tarpon. I'm no Brandon Barton in the photography category.


----------



## Chris V

Meet Jack


----------



## halo1

wow just wow! Awesome job Chris! Keep the reports coming! I find myself scanning the reports just to see your name and to see what you have caught next! I'm coming to orange beach just to meet you very very soon! Like when my wife goes tdy in a few weeks and ain't watching the bank account ! Haha! My tackle box needs an experts advise on filling it up!


----------



## Kansas_Kayaker

Wow! Nice job. Hope to be that lucky when I'm down there next week.


----------



## Bodupp

Chris, you seem to have this fishing thing figured out. Bumper bait again?

And who is Betty?


----------



## Night Wing

Very nice report and great photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lloyd88

Awesome fish


----------



## Garbo

Chris You are better than this...... You should set some goals and try to achieve more. 

Don't be satisfied with just catching Fish on every attempt or whim, reach to new heights. Marlin from the Beach, Swordfish from a Yak or Bluefin from the Pier. 

Praying for you man.


----------



## cobe killer

awesome day on the water!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chyea I would say thats a good day, very good. All YOU need is a 35lb bull and you can call it a drag screamin slam hahaha nice Chris you are.... THE MAN! 

BEST Reports Ive ever seen lately keep em tight


----------



## Jason

DANG son,I'd be tickled pink just to catch 1 of the 3!!!! On fire brother!


----------



## WAReilly

That's a great day out there, Chris!


----------



## Jgatorman

Wonderful day on the water congrats!!!!


----------



## Chris V

Bodupp said:


> Chris, you seem to have this fishing thing figured out. Bumper bait again?
> 
> And who is Betty?


The King ate a Bumper aka Crazy Fish. The big Tarpon that broke off ate a live bait and the one I got yak side along with the Jacks all ate swimbaits.

I thought we went over the "Betty B" thing? It was one of my best friends boats.


----------



## Bodupp

Just having fun with the Betty thing - like a recurring nightmare.

I enjoy your posts. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## iJabo

I'm going to have to find my way to your side of the beach for a morning. I looked for the silver king for about an hour and a half today and all I found was a regular king... and not even a big one like yours!


----------



## crburnside

ive always wondering how you keep a fish from baking on a yak? If you hook up is it an immediate roll into the beach to unload?


----------



## Chris V

We usually use fish bags but I didn't have one yesterday so I called it a trip and got him on ice. Kept her on ice overnight, cleaned it up this morning and smoked her today. Just finished it up along with some grilled snapper 

Didn't go fish today but the spread was worth it.


----------



## macrain13

Awesome report Chris, what area (beach) do you paddle out of?


----------



## Chris V

Gulf Shores yesterday but I fish from Perdido Key to Gulf Shores


----------



## macrain13

Awesome. I'm coming down this Saturday to Romar Beach near Orange Beach through next Saturday and hope to get on a few myself.


----------



## lobsterman

That looks so good it made my mouth water.


----------



## bbarton13

Nice job bro! I got you any time u need a new profile pic for facebook!!


----------



## Chris V

bbarton13 said:


> Nice job bro! I got you any time u need a new profile pic for facebook!!


Lol, I probably have some curse on me that won't allow good pics. Your batteries are going to be dead all of a sudden or the wind will blow 50 knots or something.


----------



## Cory S.

Seems like a damn fine day to me. Hell, I'd of been fine with the Spanish lol. Bringing yak down with me again this week. I hope the water cooperates enough to be able to get out a bit.


----------



## sharkpunch

Sounds like a fun morning.


----------



## macrain13

PM sent


----------



## Andy Andy

Help Help Help 
My two brothers and I have 2 more days in the area and we have fished hard trolling cigars and gotchas but only have caught one spanish What depth do you all fish at? How far out do you go? Do you just troll a duster rig and cigar, or do you add lead to get the bait deeper. We are staying in a house about 3 miles east of the pier. I am desperate to salvage this trip. Any advice would be immensely appreciated


----------



## Salt Lines

Bummer. Here is my list of things to trouble shoot. 
the biggest issue is usually rigging the cigar minnow so it doesnt spin. With the hook, just come up through the mouth as close to the center line of the fish as possible, then pull it in the water a bit to see if it spins. Trial and error, duster or no duster work well, usually.
Try live bait free lined. Use a sabiki and catch bait just past the second sand bar. Troll or free line your bait around the color change, past the second sand bar, where the water turns from turquoise to slate blue. 
I hear its much better early in the morning, maybe you need to be out there earlier? 
I also hear spanish are more spotty this time of year. You should be able to get some kings though. 
Its possible your terminal tackle is too visible. Go down to a 30 lb wire leader, make sure the knots are small and clean, use a very small swivel. Or try a 60lb clear mono leader.
I just troll of free line near the color change (outside the second sand bar). I dont add lead, but if it were after 10 AM I would consider it. 
Good luck, hope you catch some smokers


----------



## Andy Andy

Thanks for the great information 
I have a sabiki rig and some fishbites. I will give that a shot tomorrow morning


----------



## Chris V

Andy Andy said:


> Thanks for the great information
> I have a sabiki rig and some fishbites. I will give that a shot tomorrow morning


 Sorry I missed your question Andy. I hope you ended up catching some fish. If so, post up!


----------



## cmg76

man this is why i need to make the transition from the bayside to the gulfside...awesome catches


----------



## hookdropper

That's a Great day!


----------



## Chris V

hookdropper said:


> That's a Great day!


Today was even better; 3-4 on big ole Poons!


----------



## lake13

Man I just had a feeling it would be a good day just couldn't talk myself into skipping out on work. Great job!

Kyle McDowell
PR Dir
One More Cast


----------

